# worth it?



## gman2431 (Jul 25, 2014)

This was a really big tree that had some rot and was posing a hazard to the house. 

I'm not to familiar with root burls or anything like that down low and was wondering what the experts thought of this?

Is there anything going on down there or am I just seeing the roots?

This thing is big and I got the equipment to cut some good size chunks off, just need to know if it's anything worth going after. I plan to wash away as much dirt as possible and run my old chains since they are bout ready for the trash anyway. 


Sooooo..... would ya?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 25, 2014)

Either you're just seeing roots, or I've got several stumps to dig up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 25, 2014)

The one side looks rooty but the other almost made me think. 

No point in wasting good wood If I can avoid it.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2014)

That's just normal root flares aka buttresses. What is the species?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 25, 2014)

It's just an oak. 

I kinda thought I didn't have nothing special but wanted to double check.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2014)

I wouldn't abuse my saws for that. Just oak roots. Too much work for a so so yield.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 26, 2014)

Appreciate The help guys. I'm trying to get into procesessing a lot more of my own wood, I got the equipment so I figure why not.

Now I'm off to go make firewood. That sneaky winter will be here before to long and I've gotta be ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

